# Has anybody done the Rim of the world Hwy? Crestline to Big Bear. Comments?



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi all, I am looking at riding from Crestline to Big Bear and Back. Has anybody been up there on a bike? is it safe? Any comments will be appreciated.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I live part time in Running Springs. I've never ridden this roadway. It's been part of the Tour of California on two separate occasions. It is a beautiful stretch of road. There are some spots that are narrow but I see riders doing this each weekend. Cars do drive fast in some sections and there are a couple of blind curves that would make me nervous on a bike.


----------

